# Micro Jig SteelPro Splitter - for 1/8" Kerf Blades



## araldite

Very interesting. Their original splitters were a simple but ingenious design, and now it looks like they've figured out to take this several steps further.


----------



## lew

Thanks, Rich. I've been playing around trying to make one of my own. Like you, the OEM splitter on my was is a pain to use. I'll give these a closer look.

Lew


----------



## Raspar

Great review, I need to take a look at these.


----------



## mklose7

Just a heads up. You can get these a little cheaper over at peachtree woodworking. Just got mine in last week, plus a couple UHMW ZCI's. They are no speed demons with shipping tho.

mike


----------



## TungOilTim

Thanks for the review. I've been looking at something like this, the "splitter" on the Ridgid saws just aren't user-friendly.


----------



## map

I've used these for about 3 years now. Unless I plan on doing an extended ripping session, I use them and find that they do a great job. For someone clumsy like me, however, the little pins on the bottom don't last forever and you have to replace them.

map


----------



## GaryC

Been looking for something like that. Thanks Rich


----------



## a1Jim

Thanks for the review Rich


----------



## woodspirits

I received mine a week ago but have not gotten around to installing them yet. Would they help in ripping a quantity of 8' planks of 8/4 white oak or are they only good for thinner wood?


----------



## PetVet

Jerry - I would think they would, but would definitely use the second set as insurance. That is going to be a chore to rip that amount of 8/4 oak, what are you building, an ark?


----------



## DannyBoy

That's a pretty cool product. My TS doesn't even have a hood much less a riving knife. Something like this would be a good safety addition for me.

Thanks for the review!

~DB


----------



## woodspirits

Rich - I have about 1200 bf of kiln dried white oak that I would like to mill into molding for my house. I usually rip bigger stuff with the band saw but I figured the table saw would require less jointing. I bought my Jet tablesaw about 15 years ago and never got along with the blade guard and splitter that came with it. Thus I have used the saw "naked" ever since

I am hoping that the micro-jig splitter and a pair of GRRippers will make ripping these planks a reasonable chore and give my bandsaw a breather.


----------



## SDVike

Ok, since I have never used a splitter before I need someone to fill me in on its purpose. Is it a safety device or is it used to make cleaner cuts?


----------



## PhineasWhipsnake

I've been using the plastic version of this for a few years now, and think they're a good idea. Since I finallly broke the legs off my last one the other day, the steel version looks like just what I need. BTW, Lee Valley is selling the set for $29 right now.


----------



## PetVet

SDVike - actually they do both. A splitter sits behind the saw blade and keeps the saw cut from closing and pinching the blade which can result in kickback. The other advantage is that it keeps the board firmly against the fence, so you get a more accurate cut and less burning of the wood. Newer, better saws have a riving knife that adjusts up and down with the height of the blade. On most older saws there is a rip attachment that has a splitter, anti-kickback pawls and a blade guard. A good combination, but since they have to be bolted onto the saw, it becomes a pain to use them. This is a good compromise.


----------



## RexMcKinnon

Looks like a good idea. I have a ridgid ts3650 and I rarely use the splitter/guard. I should but it's a pain. Although compared to my old mastercraft it a dream. At least the ridgid self aligns and does not require a screw driver like my old TS. If something like this worked I think I would actually use it.

Thanks for the review.


----------



## steph33

I bought mine recently at Lee Valley and followed the included installation instructions carefully. The install in my .5 inch baltic birch ply went smoothly and was simple. Initially the fit was too tight so i reamed the holes with the supplied drill bit a little and they went in, but with some real force. I've since removed them many times and the fit still requires pulling straight up with a screwdriver in the hole. This was also mentioned in the instructions as a safe way to remove them. I find they can't be removed with just your fingers. They match the 1/8" kerf on the standard woodworker 2 blade perfectly. I haven't ripped with them too much yet but after a recent kickback I feel a lot safer in rip mode. I can also just leave them in when I use my crosscut sled. The first splitter sits just behind the blade, about a half inch back , at full height.


----------

